# Prozac



## Niseag (Dec 7, 2007)

A friend of mine has just been diagnosed with depression. After being assessed by a doctor, he has suggested that she start taking Prozac. Prozac has often been associated with weight gain, and my friend also has anorexia nervosa. I'm afraid that if she starts taking this medication, it may severely affect her eating disorder in a negative aspect. Do you think that the risk of using Prozac is worth taking?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 7, 2007)

Since depression may be one element at the root of the anorexia, the doctor may be trying your friend out on this SSRI medication.

Yes, I think the medication is worth taking.  Anorexia is very serious condition that needs medical treatment and careful monitoring.  

I wish your friend well.


----------

